# My Angels GSDs



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice looking dogs. Are they littermates ? or did you just get them at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

I am a massive lover of German Shepherds and your are absolute beauties, their ears are up which is good!!! it adds to their cuteness i think!!!

like i say though, yours are beautiful!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi thank you for nice comments , They are both of differnt mothers but same father, Jet the black is a Denzing and Jazz is a Jutones , both have a Denzing father, we bought them from a friend who breeds about twice a year, there are three weeks between them, We only bought Jazz the black and tan, then went to visit, my hubby couldnt resist Jet the black so here they are lol, i lost my last angel to cancer she was a Jutones Bedwin i still miss her now but wow do these two keep us busy.


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

jeanie said:


> Hi thank you for nice comments , They are both of differnt mothers but same father, Jet the black is a Denzing and Jazz is a Jutones , both have a Denzing father, we bought them from a friend who breeds about twice a year, there are three weeks between them, We only bought Jazz the black and tan, then went to visit, my hubby couldnt resist Jet the black so here they are lol, i lost my last angel to cancer she was a Jutones Bedwin i still miss her now but wow do these two keep us busy.


My sable had cancer and she was getting poorly and she struggled to move round because there was a cyst on her stomach. I couldnt see her in pain anymore so i did what i thought was best.... please dont judge


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sweet looking pups my partner love german sheppards, but we had a compromise as i like the husky type we got the northern inuits they are breed from german sheppards, husky and malamute.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I too love the husky type they are beautiful, My friend has one and shes lovely,
i had to do the same with my baby she was 12 and had cancer in her teats she couldnt get around without pain either , i couldnt watch her suffer like that , i would never judge they deserve not to suffer, she was my hubbys dog and he passed on a year before ,she really missed him after that she became over protective and i had to but her in bedroom when anyone came, but i loved her so much .


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

Sables cancer was in her teats, it grew to the size of a rugby ball, it happened so quickly. she was long hair so at first it was hard to find, but it was the iza of a peanut when we first caught it and the vet said it was a milk lump. we took her back when it grew a little and were told not to worry, a few weeks later when brushing, thats when we noticed the size of it so kept and eye on her condition and she deteriorated rapidly. it wasnt nice


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahh its so sad when they go but your right they shouldnt suffer at all, they give nothing but love, and thats what they should have back.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous looking dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

jeanie said:


>


Cracking dogs!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

they look like little angels! I really like the longcoats.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

They are so cuddly - nice looking dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Ohhh.... Melissa - its soo hard! They became a family members; no matter how long you've been togather - its horrible to loose them.



mell-e-c said:


> My sable had cancer and she was getting poorly and she struggled to move round because there was a cyst on her stomach. I couldnt see her in pain anymore so i did what i thought was best.... please dont judge


----------

